# Livingston County Tree Sale



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

I bought a house this summer and would like to start planting trees in the spring. Found on-line that Livingston county has a tree sale in the spring. Does anyone have experience with this sale? Are the prices discounted? What are the advantages over buying from a local nursury?

I have never done any habitat improvement so next summer will be my first attempt. Looking at the price of trees... Could be an expensive learning curve. I would like to plant some "larger" trees and then use the garden as a nursury for smaller less expensive planting until they get big enough to survive. 

Open to pointers... Local resources etc..
Thanks.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm interested in some small pines, if you find a deal for a large lot of trees I would be interested in a split.

Russ


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

2manyfish-

I have not used the livingston cty tree sale. I did buy some up in the Iosco Cty tree sale and planted these on the 400 acres up there that i hunt. The survival rate was low- but some did take and are still growing. These are seedlings... Might have better luck if you are able to provide more care for them (living where you planted). 

I will also be looking at some trees to add to the 20 in Hartland that we purchased.... Let me know what you find out and I will do the same from my research.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

I've bought trees from the the Livingston County Conservation District several years running. 
You can google them and get date for next years sale. Don't expect huge trees, but they are cheap. 

I've had good success with my spruces. I also bought two peach trees from them (3'). They survived this summer and seem to be doing fine. 



Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

I bought mine thru Monroe county. These were all "sticks" when I bought them. The Dawn Redwoods are 6-7 ft tall now and are 4 years old (as are the White Birch). The Blue spruces are 2 years old. I put all mine immediately in plastic planters and put them in the garden. I pull them out when I need them. If anyone wants the Blue Spruce, White Birch or Forsythias(there's 10-12 plants), I'm not allowed to sell them per conservation district sale rules but I'll let you have them for a donation to our company's volunteer organization, The Guardian Angels.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

You can get a higher survival rate if you control weeds and water them
no matter what size they are or where you plant. What I do is buy the smaller/less expensive trees, put them in pots and baby them for 1 to 2 years so they get a good root system going. Then plant them in the field, mulch them good and they usually take off in 2 years. The other 
thing you have to watch is the type of tree you buy. The deer think some of them are candy.


----------



## Floyd920 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ingham conservation district has their Spring tree sale line up on the web at www.inghamconservation.com. They are carrying larger trees this year over the past years, including persimmon trees for deer hunters. Persimmon are slow growing, but deer go crazy over the fruit. The seedling and transplants are up to 3 ft in height, too for better survival.


----------

